
What is the status of Code Anywhere? - jamespetercook
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codeanywhere.com<p>It looks useful and I want to try it out, however their iOS app errors when trying to set up a box, images are missing from their website, and I can&#x27;t access their support site.<p>Does anyone here use it or know of any decent alternatives?
======
brudgers
This might be one of the use cases in favor of Android because a user can
install GNU Root Debian from the app store and have an environment for
development...of course this probably isn't ideal if the goal is iOS
development...then again, programming from a device without a keyboard is
probably suboptimal...then again again, Bluetooth keyboards are option, but at
that point I'm close to carrying a small laptop.

Anyway, back to the original point, or some use cases, Cloud 9 might be an
alternative. Or a cheap Android device is an alternative that does not depend
on a service.

